#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: Κατασκευές από Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία κατά τους EC6, EC8 και ΚΕΝΑΚ, Θεσσαλονίκη, 22.11.2010

## Xάρης

*Πότε :* Δευτέρα, 22.11.2010, 17:00~21:00
* Πού :* Θεσσαλονίκη, κτήριο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, Μ. Αλεξάνδρου 49.
* Θέμα :* «Κατασκευές από Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία κατά τους EC6, EC8 και ΚΕΝΑΚ»

* Διοργανωτής:* *ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ* με τη συνεργασία της *ΚΕΒΕ*.

* Εισηγητές :*

Κοσμάς Στυλιανίδης, καθηγητής ΑΠΘΧρίστος Ιγνατάκης, καθηγητής ΑΠΘΘωμάς Ξένος, καθηγητής ΑΠΘΚυριάκος Παπαϊωάννου, Ομότιμος Καθηγητής ΑΠΘΑθανάσιος Ξένος, Πολιτικός Μηχανικός
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής :* ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.

*Πηγή :* ΚΕΒΕ

----------

